# 250w vert club?



## full of purple (Dec 17, 2011)

Im buying a 250hps pretty soon is there a club?


----------



## cues (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm starting a 250 vert grow after the new year.


----------



## full of purple (Dec 17, 2011)

Yea im with you on that one theres a 250w complete setup for only 65.00 dollers shipped, I already have some bigger lights.I think smaller grows are more fun tho


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 17, 2011)

I started growing vert with a 250w lamp.
Let me tell you, it's addicting, so when buying equipment, it can't hurt to buy something bigger than you need at the time.

First pics are my 250w vert. The box was 2'x2'x5' tall. Little ebb n flow, tray was made with vinyl gutters. 
Veg pic was with a 105w CFL, 2nd one was during flowering with 250w hps. Sorry I can find pics later in flowering.
Pulled a QP + trim off of that grow, then upgraded to 600w vertical.

last pic is 600w vertical. No gutters this time, using trays from vertigrowsystems.com. they're baller!I finished that thread. My latest is a single tier of vertigrow with less plants, doing a VSCRoG


----------



## Voidling (Dec 19, 2011)

Would love to know who has the 250 for $65

Also would love more info on your qp grow.


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 19, 2011)

ran an ebb n flow. EC about 1.2. 

square 2'x2' tray made with vinyl gutters around the outside. it was def too hot in there, some leaves got a little burn. Should make it at least 2.5x2.5,

Mesh wire around the inside to keep leaves from growing into the bulb and burning. Cool the bare HPS bulb with a fan under it blowing upwards. 

I had 3 genetics in there. 2 different crosses we made by ourselves (4 plants total). One was total crap genetics, the other was sativa dom and didnt yield a lot. Great smoke though.

The rest (7 plants) were purple urkle (CA dispensary). They're the ones that yielded the bulb of the qp. Was just playing around with the 250w lamp to get my feet wet into vert growing. Run a 600w now, same style of grow.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 19, 2011)

I think I'm just a micro grower. I feel I'd rather have multiple small cabs than one big tent. I love woodwork and building things which is part of it probably. I tried typing a reply from my phone but ever since the upgrade on the forum it has become the most annoying place to try typing on I've ever come across. Anyway.

Thanks for the recommendation of a bigger cab. How did you seal the gutter pieces from leaking where they joined? I thought purple urkle was a low yielding strain, maybe that was just grandaddy purp.

I'm wanting to build a bigger vert set up to run some sativas in as my cab is only 30 in tall meant for an indica sog. One like yours might just be what I want. How long did you veg the plants?

thanks


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 19, 2011)

I only vegged for a week or so. It was really just to let some other clones catch up in rooting.
The urkle yielded alright, no complaints there. 

I sealed the gutters with silicone. It was a PITA, because the gutters didn't fit together very well.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks. What was the diameter of your screen and how much bigger (further out) would you go with it? Sorry for all the questions but this seems like right up my ally


----------



## full of purple (Dec 19, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Would love to know who has the 250 for $65
> 
> Also would love more info on your qp grow.


The 250 was on ebay. It ended before i bid on it.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 20, 2011)

The ballast on 1000bulbs, is that a kit you have to put together or is it ready to go?


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 20, 2011)

screen was maybe 18" or 16" in diameter. The box was like 24" squared and the gutters were maybe 4 or 5" so that means the screen was about 15" squares around the light. It needed to be bigger because 15" diameter means each side was about 6" from the light, and that led to a little bit of bleaching.burning


----------



## Voidling (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks. Now time to play out my next cab


----------



## smalltimegrower41 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would like to join the 250 club have a very small garden, basic little half bathroom shower set up. I started with the 250 HPS/MH all I could aford. have flowered 3 plants,all learning exp..I have a very nice Pineapple Kush, and 3 THC bombs flowering now ina 33"x33"x6'tall shower with mylar lined walls witha bag of Co2 mushroom crap,witha sealed room forced air from A/C cooled room with a vent fan used in a bathroom ,,mounted on the side of the portable A/C unit,my light has glass and is vented out of room temp is around 73 with 50% hum. after light goes out room is coolede for 2 more hours and then just fan inside room till morning,will post more ,any help welcomed looking for cheap was to inprove ,,,


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 28, 2011)

full of purple said:


> Yea im with you on that one theres a 250w complete setup for only 65.00 dollers shipped, I already have some bigger lights.I think smaller grows are more fun tho


Then why are you begging for a 600 watt hps on other threads?


----------



## SkunkPlz (Dec 30, 2011)

sign me up, dresser is in the process of being completed. Should be up and running very soon, micro vert ftw


----------

